# Uses for baling wire?



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

LOL! I do the same thing! I always have it with me. I have some in my jean pockets, my coat, and every where else! I use it for everything! 
I have never seen baling wire though. I am sure that you can use it for something! You can use everything! Yeah, I have no idea, I would keep it, just in case...LOL


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Just like the twine and duct tape there are all sorts of uses. I use it to repair buckets the handles break. They get "sewed" back on with the wire. The twine sews rubber buckets back together when split. I've used it for car repairs - tying down batteries, clamping hose until I can get to a place I can get a clamp. Twine for tying stirrups down or fixing tack short term. Halters in a pinch. Tying down tarps. I always have a ball in the car and my husband spools it on old electric fencing tape rolls so we always have it neat and accessible.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

On ranches, far from town, baling wire gets used to hold ranch trucks and farm equipment together until someone makes a trip to town. It holds gates up and gates shut. 

It can be used in plumbing as pipe hangers. I used it once to repair a torn stirrup leather. 

I've never used it off the ranch, though. 

Baling twine? I don't leave home without it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My horses have yet to figure out how to un-twist the wire I used to make a block between to posts they could just fit through...and get stuck!
I twisted several strands together then wrapped around the post and used fencing pliers to twist the tight so no slack exists and no stuck fatties between those posts..
Wire is great for when my hoof boot wire broke...we made a new wire cable and continued the ride from the trailer parking lot..
If you know how to do you take slack out of a fence line of wire fence, barb wire fence too...a piece of garbage wire is all it takes...
Twine, what can't we use that for....
But wire, or yes a million uses for that too and discover more every time we have a uh-on moment occur and short on materials...get me that wire/twine and we'll make it work!!
🐴 ...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Cool, I'll keep the wire then, just in case.

The cool thing about baling twine is that it's like our little secret (I mean, people who are in a situation to care for large herbivores). No one else even knows how awesome it is.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I made a lead rope by making 3 long braids then braiding again. With enough I've been thinking about making my own fly swatter for summer. Weaving a basket or bag. I also take twine with me to tether around a tree or fence instead of hard tying. Admittedly I'm not very good at this kind of stuff but what I do make is functional!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was heartbroken when they stopped using wire and replaced it with twine out here. I eventually used up all the wire and must now buy it at the hardware store.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I use it all the time. Today I coupled 8" plastic pipe to 8" flex hose using wire and clamps for my leaf vacuum. Worked great.
Great when painting things, spray then hang in sun to dry. 
If you want to make rope (twine) or cable (wire) just tie one end of some to post or tree, other end chuck in a drill.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

When the pandemic hit last March, DD came up with many home projects. One of them was plant hangers made from baling twine! We each made one, and when we posted them on social media, she got requests for more from friends! So she ended up making a few extra. They're basically macrame. I figured hey, whatever it takes to keep her busy.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Was trying to attach a photo of the baling twine planter, but I can't deal with this new platform. Here it is again.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I also patch holes in my haynets with baling twine, but I assume everyone does that. Hubby uses it for all kinds of things too.


----------

